# *****NEED INTERIOR WORK?*****



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

LOCATED IN PORT ST LUCIE FLORIDA.....IF YA NEED YA SHIT DONE MY BOY DOESGOOD WORK FOR GOOD PRICES....CHECK OUT SUM OF HIS WORK


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

YO HE DOES SUM GOOD WORK YA CANT FRONT


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

No offense, but this shit looks like it was done in 1980.. :thumbsdown: 



> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 3 2007, 06:21 PM~8034747
> *YO HE DOES SUM GOOD WORK YA CANT FRONT
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

U BUGGIN ... FUCK U MEAN 1980...PEOPLE GET WUT THEY WANT N THA SHIT IS HOTT


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

THATS HOW DEM BOYS RIDE WITH THEM BIG CHEVY'S AND LACS DOWN HERE IN FLORIDA CANDY PAINT AND CLEAN INTERIOR


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah in florida and the site name says it all layitlow


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

I GOT MORE PICS FORM MY BOY BUT MY UPLOADER AINT WORKIN


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

damn homie doesnt seem like anybody likes the interior work... in this topic and ur other one too with the snowman shit.... 2 be honest i gota agree with them all... but its true the guy can only do what the customer asks for its true... but godamn he's got some tasteless customers


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

SEE I DONT GIVA FUK WUT PEOPLE IS SAYIN....ALL THEY SEEIN IS THA COLORS AND SHIT AND NOT HIS WORK....I POST IT UP SO THEY CAN SEE HIS WORK U FEEL ME AND ****** IS ACTIN MADD STUPID....IF THEY WANT THAT SHIT THATS WUT HE'S GONNA DO U FEEL ME....IM JUST TRYIN 2 SHOW THA QUALITY OF HIS WORK....HOLLA


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

SEE 1 DUDE WENT WITH A TITANS THEME AND I THINK IT CAME OUT STR8...EVERYBODY JUST GOT DIFFERENT VIEWS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

if i ever want to line a garbage can i ll hit you up


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

MAN YA SUM HATIN ASS MUTHAFUCKAS ON HERE 4REAL...I BET NONE OF YA FUCK ASS ****** CAN DO INTERIOR....READ MY SINGNATURE


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

YA SEE THAT FIRST SHIT...THA RED N WHITE...***** DID THAT SHIT IN 1 NIGHT 2 GET IT READY FOR A CAR SHOW THA NEXT MORNING....WHILE MOST ****** TAKE WEEKS N SHIT...YA AINT FUCKIN WIT MY DUDE...THAT ***** GET DOWN WIT THA INTERIOR


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

the quality of the work is good without a doubt, the color combos and patterns are not those of traditional lowriders, but then again these are not traditional cars, people can be closeminded about stuff so you get remarks as posted.

just dont comeback at them with the same ignorance , talkin bout "fuck you this shit here be fresh boi" 

if ya really wanna promote this upholsterer post up pics and let the work do the talking. 

now if they headliners were falling apart and the stitching wass all twisted in crooked then yeah i'd also be saying "damn thats some shit ass work" but im not cus its not.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 3 2007, 09:55 PM~8034944
> *I GOT MORE PICS FORM MY BOY BUT MY UPLOADER AINT WORKIN
> *


THANK GOD


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 3 2007, 11:41 PM~8036493
> *the quality of the work is good without a doubt, the color combos and patterns are not those of traditional lowriders, but then again these are not traditional cars, people can be closeminded about stuff so you get remarks as posted.
> 
> just dont comeback at them with the same ignorance , talkin bout "fuck you this shit here be fresh boi"
> ...


x2
btw the covers are a lil baggy and his trimming is a lil off :uh:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 09:05 AM~8038085
> *THANK GOD
> *



:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

yeah I noticed that also and some spots where tha stitch was showing on 1 side and not tha other side...Mos Def really baggy though


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

YEAH LIKE I SAID MAN HE DID IT IN A FEW HOURS THA CAR WAS RUSHED FOR A CAR SHOW THA NEXT MORNING...BUT HE STILL GOT DOWN KNO WUT IM SAYIN THATS WUT PEOPLE NEED TO LOOK @...


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

A SLO.......I FEEL U MY NIG....I JUST GET TIGHT WHEN PEOPLE ACT LIKE LIL KIDS...THEY WERE TALKIN SHIT BOUT THA COLORS WHEN I WUZ JUST SHOWIN HIS WORK KNO WUT IM SAYIN....AND NAH NONE OF THESE CARS ARE LOWRIDERS HE MOSTLY DOES BOXES AND BUBBLES SO U KNO HOW THEY BE DOIN COLORFUL SHIT...FEEL ME


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

OH YEA PLUS ON THA TITAN LAC THAT SHIT DIDNT EVEN HAVE A HEADLINER...SO HE MADE ONE FOR IT THEN WRAPED IT...THATS WUSSUP


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 4 2007, 11:24 AM~8038522
> *A SLO.......I FEEL U MY NIG....I JUST GET TIGHT WHEN PEOPLE ACT LIKE LIL KIDS...THEY WERE TALKIN SHIT BOUT THA COLORS WHEN I WUZ JUST SHOWIN HIS WORK KNO WUT IM SAYIN....AND NAH NONE OF THESE CARS ARE LOWRIDERS HE MOSTLY DOES BOXES AND BUBBLES SO U KNO HOW THEY BE DOIN COLORFUL SHIT...FEEL ME
> *


yeah just remember you only look as bad as the ones talking down on the work when you come back at them for that so dont eve sweat it.


all i know is im sure yo boy will continue to make these types of interiors for his customers as log as he got that , tha fuck what anyone says.


----------



## 87candycutty (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 4 2007, 10:27 PM~8042932
> *yeah just remember you only look as bad as the ones talking down on the work when you come back at them for that so dont eve sweat it.
> all i know is im sure yo boy will continue to make these types of interiors for his customers as log as he got that , tha fuck what anyone says.
> *



EVERYONE NEED TO LISTEN TO THIS MAN HE SOUND LIKE THE ONLY ONE WITH SOME SENSE IN HIS HEAD.....  

BUT YA HOMIE HE DOES SOME GOOD WORK FORREAL REGARDLESS OF COLOR SCHEMES AND DESIGNS :biggrin: 

DOES HE HAVE A SHOP?? HOW MUCH FOR A FULL INTERIOR JOB? JW


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87candycutty_@Jun 5 2007, 03:35 PM~8047140
> *EVERYONE NEED TO LISTEN TO THIS MAN HE SOUND LIKE THE ONLY ONE WITH SOME SENSE IN HIS HEAD.....
> 
> BUT YA HOMIE HE DOES SOME GOOD WORK FORREAL REGARDLESS OF COLOR SCHEMES AND DESIGNS  :biggrin:
> ...


ya its what the customer wants if the customer was garbage lookin interior give it to them, now he could refuse the work but he a smart man and goes with the money.

maybe he should do a lowrider all tweed with inserts, maybe that make some of these people shut the fuck up ...if fools wanna playing around and crackin jokes they need to take it to off topic .


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 3 2007, 05:13 PM~8034356
> *LOCATED IN PORT ST LUCIE FLORIDA.....IF YA NEED YA SHIT DONE MY BOY DOESGOOD WORK FOR GOOD PRICES....CHECK OUT SUM OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...



i seen better it just looks loose :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jun 5 2007, 07:07 PM~8047714
> *i seen better it just looks loose  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 OWNER.


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

That shit just looks cheap. I'm not hating, but it does.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:machinegun: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :twak: WOW HOMIE I UNDERSTAND YOU TRYING TO SHOW THE VATO'S WORK BUT THE WORK IT SELF IS NOT THAT GREAT BUT IVE SEEN WORSE AND THE PIC'S YOU CHOSE TO PUT JUST ARNT HELPING THAT IS SUM FUCKED UP COLORS AND PATTERNS SO IF YOU WANT TO SHOW YOUR PARTNERS WORK PUT UP SOME GOOD SHIT!!!!AND IM NOT HATEING LOOK WHAT IM WORKING WITH HOMIE 
:biggrin: 
















































































 I THOUGHT I WOULD ADD THESE PICS FOR THE THE HOMIE'S THAT TOOK THE TIME TO LOOK AT THIS TOPIC AND AFTER SEEING ALL THOSE FUCKED UP COLORS AND PATTERNS YOU WOULD APPRECIATE THESE TO GET YOUR EYE'S FOCUSED AGAIN


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 3 2007, 10:41 PM~8036493
> *the quality of the work is good without a doubt, the color combos and patterns are not those of traditional lowriders, but then again these are not traditional cars, people can be closeminded about stuff so you get remarks as posted.
> 
> just dont comeback at them with the same ignorance , talkin bout "fuck you this shit here be fresh boi"
> ...


Is it?


----------



## 1sick78 (May 9, 2007)

it doesnt got that tight fit to it all seems to be baggy and loose. the flames on the headliner dont look clean either. and the lines well i aint feelin them either. i aint hating either he's 1000x better than me but not even close to the homie that does my shit. but hey wit some more practice he might get up there good luck


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 08:30 PM~8035204
> *if i ever want to line a garbage can i ll hit you up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 20 2007, 01:23 PM~8142185
> *Is it?
> *


thats for his customers to decide i wont be dealing with that nor getting any work done by him so dont matter to as it should not mater to any of us


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

it looks good hmmm nothing like good od school stock kits thats clean but it looks tight to me i like the nfl theme though


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

Y YA KEEP SAYIN SHIT ABOUT "OH I DONT LIKE THA COLORS" LIKE I SAID B4 THAT IS WUT THA CUSTOMERS WANT DUH...AND FOR THA RED CAR THAT WUS DONE IN 1 NITE IT WUS RUSHED FOR A CAR SHOW THE NEXT MORNING...SO WUT IT WAS A LIL LOOSE HE CUOLDN'T TAKE HIS TIME..PLUS THEY WERE JUST GIVING THAT CAR AWAY IN A RAFLE ANYWAY...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BRO U ARE GETTING WORKED UP OVER WHAT PEOPLE SAY..I MEAN AFTER ALL U DID PUT SOME PICS ON HERE..WHAT DID U EXPECT EVERYONE TO LIKE THE WORK?YOUR GONNA GET FEEDBACK AND PEOPLES OPINIONS SO DEAL WITH IT..ITS LIFE..AS FAR AS I GO..I THINK IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT.BUT THATS MY 2CENTS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 07:30 PM~8035204
> *if i ever want to line a garbage can i ll hit you up
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jun 27 2007, 06:54 AM~8185742
> *BRO U ARE GETTING WORKED UP OVER WHAT PEOPLE SAY..I MEAN AFTER ALL U DID PUT SOME PICS ON HERE..WHAT DID U EXPECT EVERYONE TO LIKE THE WORK?YOUR GONNA GET FEEDBACK AND PEOPLES OPINIONS SO DEAL WITH IT..ITS LIFE..AS FAR AS I GO..I THINK IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT.BUT THATS MY 2CENTS
> *




+ THIS DUDE WAS HATIN ON ANOTHER INTERIOR TOPIC


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 3 2007, 11:52 PM~8036245
> *MAN YA SUM HATIN ASS MUTHAFUCKAS ON HERE 4REAL...I BET NONE OF YA FUCK ASS ****** CAN DO INTERIOR....READ MY SINGNATURE
> *


Watch what you say homie, cause I know there are plenty of ****** on here that can do way better than that......they are just givin you opinions man, and I have to agree with them.....its not great....but I know a lil about interiors myself....this was the second time i ever did an interior, finished it in three and half days....don't forget, the SECOND time i have ever done an interior.....and I know mine looks better than that, and the sad part is, this guy is tryin to do it as a side job or whatever....trust me plenty of people can do interiors of that caliber, the work is not spectacular....so quit gettin pissy and accept it...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH NOW I REALLY LIKE THE ORANGE ONE.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

the guy that posted the blue one, and the guy that posted the orange one so just whooped ur buddys ass on interior work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

SHIIIIT...THAT BLUE SHIT IS STOCK WIT A LIL BLUE STRIP...AND THAT ORANGE SHIT IS PLAIN AS AS FUCK...MY BOY CAN DO THAT SHIT LIKE NUTTIN..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 29 2007, 08:32 AM~8200631
> *SHIIIIT...THAT BLUE SHIT IS STOCK WIT A LIL BLUE STRIP...AND THAT ORANGE SHIT IS PLAIN AS AS FUCK...MY BOYFRIEND CAN DO THAT SHIT LIKE NUTTIN..
> *


dont hate on my shit until you post something better homie, and at this point, you still have yet to do so.... :uh: :uh: :uh: 


obviously you didnt look at the homemade piping, all the interior pieces and and panels painted to match, the custom seatbelts to match and the REAL WOOD woddgrain on the dash and doors, thats right homie, thats real wood there, not none of that plastic that comes stock.....oh and yeah, that was my second attempt ever doing an interior and it was done with a $125 wal-mart sewing machine....think im lying check my build-up for pics to prove it, now if your homie is doing this and charging people, then i would imagine he probably has a $2500-$5000 machine and I have to say, if thats the best he can do, even with a machine, hes in the wrong business cause its obvious he don't get it.....all I was trying to say is the pics you posted was of nothing spectacular at all....you wanna hate on my shit???? Im gonna be honest with you then....


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

That orange regal looks fucking nice homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

YEA IT'S CLEAN BUT ALL IM SAYIN IS THAT IS PALIN...THERE'S NUTTIN TO IT...AS 4 MY BOI THAT NIKKA DOES ALL KINDS OF PATTERNS N SHIT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 30 2007, 03:00 PM~8209069
> *YEA IT'S CLEAN BUT ALL IM SAYIN IS THAT IS PALIN...THERE'S NUTTIN TO IT...AS 4 MY BOI THAT NIKKA DOES ALL KINDS OF PATTERNS N SHIT
> *


god damn, homie, what these people and myself are tyrin to tell you though is that its not really good work....its nothing spectacular....i couldve put some plain patterns on my shit too but it wouldve probably looked like that shit too....its like setting diamonds in a piece of dog shit,............. just cause its got diamonds in it, doesnt take away from the fact that it still stinks..... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks for the love UCE84


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2007, 09:30 PM~8035204
> *if i ever want to line a garbage can i ll hit you up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 3 2007, 10:01 PM~8036312
> *YA SEE THAT FIRST SHIT...THA RED N WHITE...***** DID THAT SHIT IN 1 NIGHT 2 GET IT READY FOR A CAR SHOW THA NEXT MORNING....WHILE MOST ****** TAKE WEEKS N SHIT...YA AINT FUCKIN WIT MY DUDE...THAT ***** GET DOWN WIT THA INTERIOR
> *


THATS WHY IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

imma get some more pix of sum real nice shit he did...a couple of them shits he did wuz rush jobs but tha shit still comes out good...but imma update ya soon


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

HERE'S ANOTHER CAR HE DID


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

man i like the ORANGE looked alot better


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

NO OFFENSE.... I dont do any stitch work, but damn aren't rounded corners supposed to be round, not baggy and square? Most of the shit is baggy as hell, unless the customer asked for " Loose fit"? stitching and piping is uneven....we can go on and on....

I would tell your homie to keep practicing till he gets real good at it....then he can ask good money for his quality time....right now, he's a little off. I mean we all dont have the big dollars to spend on the great quality interior job, thats when your homie would come into play, but I would rather keep my tore up seats with foam blowing around when I drive before I let him touch it just to get clowned on by everyone.


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

OK IIGHT...BUT OTHER THAN SHIT BEING A LIL LOOSE...THA SHIT STILL LOOKS GOOD?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jul 7 2007, 10:27 AM~8253950
> *OK IIGHT...BUT OTHER THAN SHIT BEING A LIL LOOSE...THA SHIT STILL LOOKS GOOD?
> *


the last one and the orange/white you posted isn't horrible.....now the rest........ :uh: crusty da clown interiors


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

Heres some of his older work too


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

YEA THAT 1 IS LIKE 6-7 YEARS OLD..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 7 2007, 01:33 PM~8254204
> *the last one and the orange/white you posted isn't horrible.....now the rest........ :uh: crusty da clown interiors
> 
> 
> *


that orange and white one is mine, i did it, and not his boy, please don't get that work confused with mine....  it was my second try ever at doing an interior


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jun 27 2007, 12:37 PM~8187852
> *Watch what you say homie, cause I know there are plenty of ****** on here that can do way better than that......they are just givin you opinions man, and I have to agree with them.....its not great....but I know a lil about interiors myself....this was the second time i ever did an interior, finished it in three and half days....don't forget, the SECOND time i have ever done an interior.....and I know mine looks better than that, and the sad part is, this guy is tryin to do it as a side job or whatever....trust me plenty of people can do interiors of that caliber, the work is not spectacular....so quit gettin pissy and accept it...
> 
> 
> ...


you wanna do mine?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jul 8 2007, 07:26 AM~8258371
> *that orange and white one is mine, i did it, and not his boy, please don't get that work confused with mine....  it was my second try ever at doing an interior
> *


thats understandable...


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

I WANNA SEE THA WHOLE CAR


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jul 8 2007, 03:28 PM~8259930
> *I WANNA SEE THA WHOLE CAR
> *


you wanna see my whole car???? if you talkin to me homie, check my build up, it aint finished either.....ill be posting fully updated pics after houston....just click the link in my signature


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 8 2007, 09:33 AM~8258393
> *you wanna do mine?
> *


that depends, what are you talkin about having done, im not a pro, but then again won't charge you like i am one either.....hit me up and we can talk...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

the lincoln interior looks good except the buttons on the headliner? :dunno:

hey 85regalryda you didn't have problems doing it on a regular sewing machine? 
cause i broke mine already trying to do piping and with the foam... what foam did 
you use for the pleats/tuck-n-roll?


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

KOO THANX...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 9 2007, 01:11 PM~8266273
> *the lincoln interior looks good except the buttons on the headliner? :dunno:
> 
> hey 85regalryda you didn't have problems doing it on a regular sewing machine?
> ...



i did it on a regualr sewing machine, went through a shit load of needles but it ended up workin out.....i forgot the name of the foam i used but it was only 1/2 think, i replaced all the foam, i ordered it online man but i can't remember where from.....it was pretty cheap, and its the place i ordered the headliner material form also....but like i said i cant remember exactly where bro, sorry...but its not a regular foam, it has a backing on it..


----------



## f5jetmech (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been doing auto interiors for about 20 years now and I must say after seing these pictures, it is a very sad day in the upholstery world. Tell your buddy to keep practicing, hes got potential. Before you start bragging about your homey's work give him some time to clean up the saging corners, wrinkles, visible stitching etc.. While your buddy is polishing his skills you should leave the auto upholstery advertising and go back to stealing cars or better yet take an english class.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by f5jetmech_@Jul 12 2007, 09:26 AM~8291875
> *I have been doing auto interiors for about 20 years now  and I must say after seing these pictures, it is a very sad day in the upholstery world. Tell your buddy to keep practicing, hes got potential. Before you start bragging about your homey's  work give him some time to clean up  the saging corners, wrinkles, visible stitching etc..  While your buddy is polishing his skills you should leave the auto upholstery advertising and go back to stealing cars or better yet take an english class.
> *


 :0


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

shits weak ,elementery no offence wouldnt pay 4 dat i do upholtsery too and it is a very sad day


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

shits weak ,elementery no offence wouldnt pay 4 dat i do upholtsery too and it is a very sad day


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

sorry upholstery :roflmao:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice fuckin work!!!!


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

THANX 305...HEY JUNBUG U SAID U BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT 4 20 YEARS..THATS ALOT OF GLUE HUH...NOW WHOS THA 1 WIT THA STICKY FINGERS :biggrin: ...OH AND U JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO READ...DUMB ASS...STOP HATIN 4 ONCE...PEOPLE HATE 2 MUCH IN THIS WORLD... NOW THATS SAD  ...


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jul 16 2007, 11:37 PM~8325032
> *THANX 305...HEY JUNBUG U SAID U BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT 4 20 YEARS..THATS ALOT OF GLUE HUH...NOW WHOS THA 1 WIT THA STICKY FINGERS :biggrin: ...OH AND U JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO READ...DUMB ASS...STOP HATIN 4 ONCE...PEOPLE HATE 2 MUCH IN THIS WORLD... NOW THATS SAD  ...
> *


HEY FUCK FACE!...HOW ABOUT YOU READ WHO ORIGINALLY WROTE THE FUCKER...........DUMBASS!!!!!!!!!

:uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

bottom line is ...... people get, what they pay for!!! MONEY MOTIVATES!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 17 2007, 07:26 PM~8330701
> *HEY FUCK FACE!...HOW ABOUT YOU READ WHO ORIGINALLY WROTE THE FUCKER...........DUMBASS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :uh:
> *





:0


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

TRUE PEOPLE GET WUT THEY PAY FOR...AND MOST OF HIS CUSTOMERS ALWAYS RUSH HIM TO FINISH CUZ THEY IMPATIENT ASS FUCKERS...IT BE THEM DONK RIDERZ THEY ALWAYS TRY TO HURRY AND SHOW IT OFF..SO YEA I AGREE SUM OF IT COMES OUT A LIL SHITTY BUT THEY GET WUT THEY PAY FOR...


AND MY FAULT JUNBUG I AINT EVEN SEE THAT....WUT I WROTE GOES TO ( F5 )


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jul 17 2007, 01:37 AM~8325032
> *THANX 305...HEY JUNBUG U SAID U BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT 4 20 YEARS..THATS ALOT OF GLUE HUH...NOW WHOS THA 1 WIT THA STICKY FINGERS :biggrin: ...OH AND U JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO READ...DUMB ASS...STOP HATIN 4 ONCE...PEOPLE HATE 2 MUCH IN THIS WORLD... NOW THATS SAD  ...
> *



uh I think your capslock is on :uh:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

UH...DUH...I ALWAYS KEEP IN ON :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jul 18 2007, 10:25 AM~8336479
> *TRUE PEOPLE GET WUT THEY PAY FOR...AND MOST OF HIS CUSTOMERS ALWAYS RUSH HIM TO FINISH CUZ THEY IMPATIENT ASS FUCKERS...IT BE THEM DONK RIDERZ THEY ALWAYS TRY TO HURRY AND SHOW IT OFF..SO YEA I AGREE SUM OF IT COMES OUT A LIL SHITTY BUT THEY GET WUT THEY PAY FOR...
> AND MY FAULT JUNBUG I AINT EVEN SEE THAT....WUT I WROTE GOES TO ( F5 )
> *


thats cool

:biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

BUT HE REALLY DOES GOOD WORK 4 REAL...AND I FEEL WUT YA SAYIN.. I GOTTA GET SUM PICS OF SUM NEW SHIT HE DID..


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 18 2007, 11:22 AM~8335541
> *bottom line is ...... people get,  what they pay for!!!  MONEY MOTIVATES!!!!
> *






X2 i know this guy personally he is capable of much better work but almost everything posted is a bunch of ghetto sleds that wanna pay no more than a g he needs to put up pics of his show quality work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

HELL YEA...I TRY TO TELL HE REALLY DUZ GOOD ASS WORK...BUT THA ONLY PICS I HAD WUS THA ONES I POSTED...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thee other thing what is everybody attacking you for....it would be different if you said a price on his work ....and it was sky rocket ....in order to eat some times ...we need to work with what you get from thee customers ... meaning do what ever it takes to put some food on his table to feed himself and or his kids....and yes the means cutting corners of quality ..pay this man good money i bet he will ... do your ride right!!! the other thing is you are just suggesting this mans work to us .... with more then a few customers cars pics posted ... some one is doing something right ... also somethings may look a bit off ... but you have to hand it too the guy .... hes work is complete ...and finished....... also to end this ....what the fuck most of these people care..... about his work... not like if they are going to hire him..... first of all most people want to pay 20 dollars for a million dollars of work (a figure of speech) and most of these people that are posting responses on this topic are in thee WEST COAST.. and you`re in thee EAST COAST!!!


----------



## f5jetmech (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jul 16 2007, 11:37 PM~8325032
> *THANX 305...HEY JUNBUG U SAID U BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT 4 20 YEARS..THATS ALOT OF GLUE HUH...NOW WHOS THA 1 WIT THA STICKY FINGERS :biggrin: ...OH AND U JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO READ...DUMB ASS...STOP HATIN 4 ONCE...PEOPLE HATE 2 MUCH IN THIS WORLD... NOW THATS SAD  ...
> *



i dont get sticky fingers im a pro homey


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by f5jetmech_@Jul 12 2007, 09:26 AM~8291875
> *I have been doing auto interiors for about 20 years now  and I must say after seing these pictures, it is a very sad day in the upholstery world. Tell your buddy to keep practicing, hes got potential. Before you start bragging about your homey's  work give him some time to clean up  the saging corners, wrinkles, visible stitching etc..  While your buddy is polishing his skills you should leave the auto upholstery advertising and go back to stealing cars or better yet take an english class.
> *


 :twak: its tru the pics on this topic suck but ive seen some of your comments on other pages jet mouth and all you can do is talk shit your a hater and as much as you put down other peoples work your work must really suck for you to put others down just so you can fill good post some of your shit jet mouth


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 22 2007, 04:06 PM~8364348
> *thee other thing what is everybody attacking you for....it would be different if you said a price on his work ....and it was sky rocket ....in order to eat some times ...we need to work with what you get from thee customers ... meaning do what ever it takes to put some food on his table to feed himself and or his kids....and yes the means cutting corners of quality ..pay this man good money i bet he will ... do your ride right!!!    the other thing is you are just suggesting this mans work to us .... with more then a few customers cars pics posted ... some one is doing something right ... also somethings may look a bit off ... but you have to hand it too the guy .... hes work is complete ...and finished....... also to end this ....what the fuck most of these people care..... about his work... not like if they are going to hire him..... first of all most people want to pay 20 dollars for a million dollars of work (a figure of speech) and most of these people that are posting responses on this topic are in thee WEST COAST.. and you`re in thee EAST COAST!!!
> *




X2 :biggrin: GYNX go to coco's get some pics hes got some dope shit there right now!


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 22 2007, 01:06 PM~8364348
> *thee other thing what is everybody attacking you for....it would be different if you said a price on his work ....and it was sky rocket ....in order to eat some times ...we need to work with what you get from thee customers ... meaning do what ever it takes to put some food on his table to feed himself and or his kids....and yes the means cutting corners of quality ..pay this man good money i bet he will ... do your ride right!!!    the other thing is you are just suggesting this mans work to us .... with more then a few customers cars pics posted ... some one is doing something right ... also somethings may look a bit off ... but you have to hand it too the guy .... hes work is complete ...and finished....... also to end this ....what the fuck most of these people care..... about his work... not like if they are going to hire him..... first of all most people want to pay 20 dollars for a million dollars of work (a figure of speech) and most of these people that are posting responses on this topic are in thee WEST COAST.. and you`re in thee EAST COAST!!!
> *



thats wussup homie...thanx on that speach...yea like i said people get wut they pay for...most of these ****** out here be rushin him and shit just so they can show off their "donk"....n he donk like when he's rushed but they offer more $$$ so he be like fuck it and their happy wit it...but my man "majikmike" just let me know he got more pix so imma try 2 get them up iight...thanx for tha respect homies


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

